# Anyone heard of good cooking schools in Europe?



## skopeloschef (Oct 7, 2004)

I am looking for a good culinary school in Europe. I have been working in various countries in Europe but now feel like I need more training and am excited about the prospect of 15 - 24 months in a program.


----------



## dawnalin (Oct 13, 2004)

I don't know of any either, but I am also looking! Good luck!


----------



## hans.schallenbe (Oct 10, 2004)

in europe we traditionally start with an apprenticeship program (3Years), where we work 5 days and go 1 day to school. for sure, there are schools like cordon bleu, or hotel managment schools, however the later one is more for managment. obviously it is all a question of money. 

hans

iscahm.com


----------



## hans.schallenbe (Oct 10, 2004)

we are not really in europe, but we are europeans having a school in asia. check out .... iscahm.com, or e - mail at [email protected]

hans


----------



## ara gureghian (Nov 22, 2004)

I graduated... 35 years ago from "Institut International de Glion Sur Montreux" in Switzerland which has changed its name now to plain "Glion Culinary Institut"... (or something close to it...). Of course it was an awsome school that touched all the bases... very tough school and very expensive... check out their website.
There is also one in Lausanne (Switzerland).
Regardless however, which school you go to, it is YOU that is going to make the difference... I always say that "cooking" is physics and chemistry... if you are lucky to have artisitic talents also... then the battle is won combined with a high level of organization... that's all!
Be well...
Ara


----------



## dawnalin (Oct 13, 2004)

thanks, I will check it out. I know it is up to me to be great, and I plan on being the best that I possibily can.


----------

